# Anxiety - Especially in cars!



## sunandmoon17 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi everyone,

New on here! I was diagnosed with IBS-D in high school, and have come such a long way from that. I was so embarrassed about the initial diagnosis, but now my family and close friends know and I feel comfortable talking to them about it. I have been through therapy and pretty much have my symptoms under control, but I still get incredibly anxious in the car. I had an experience in high school when I first started having IBS symptoms where I felt like I was going to lose control of my bowels in the car with my boyfriend but was too embarrassed to really explain to him what was happening.... I ended up getting to a bathroom in time but since then I have had some serious anxiety about being stuck in the car for fear that I won't feel good and will need to go to the bathroom but won't be able to get to one.

Does anyone have any similar experiences or any advice? I do yoga everyday and overall feel like I manage my stress well and am always able to focus on my breathing etc., but I still just feel really panicked being in the car with someone else - especially if I don't know how long we will be in the car or if I have recently eaten. It feels like such a silly thing to be so stressed out about but truly it is exhausting feeling so anxious every time I am in the car!

Thanks so much


----------



## Theiceman11 (Apr 14, 2016)

I get the same way, especially when someone else is driving or if there is a traffic jam. The anxiety brings on the symptoms for me, and I don't know how to control it. It's extremely frustrating


----------



## sunandmoon17 (Apr 13, 2016)

Theiceman11 said:


> I get the same way, especially when someone else is driving or if there is a traffic jam. The anxiety brings on the symptoms for me, and I don't know how to control it. It's extremely frustrating


Yeah! Same here. When I am driving I feel better about it because I know I am in control and can stop at a gas station or something if I had to, but being in the car when someone else is driving is really hard for me. It's frustrating because I will physically feel fine UNTIL I start getting anxious about not feeling good and then it can spiral into me actually not feeling good...


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

Same thing for 20 years of my life... I know how it goes and I haven't yet figured out how to conquer that demon. It's terrible.

I'm a gearhead (petrolhead for the UKers) and I would LOVE to drive cross country, travel more, etc.. but this stops me from enjoying what I could.


----------



## sunandmoon17 (Apr 13, 2016)

legbuh said:


> Same thing for 20 years of my life... I know how it goes and I haven't yet figured out how to conquer that demon. It's terrible.
> 
> I'm a gearhead (petrolhead for the UKers) and I would LOVE to drive cross country, travel more, etc.. but this stops me from enjoying what I could.


I am so sorry - I have done a lot with trying to "accept" it, like worst case scenario if I had an accident I would still be okay and hopefully whoever I was with would be understanding and cool about it - but even if I do accept that I still worry a lot about it


----------



## Theiceman11 (Apr 14, 2016)

Ya, for me, not even having an accident is still such a problem. Just the feeling of about to get sick, the uneasiness, all of that is so annoying. People will be trying to have a convo with me in the car and I can't even focus on what they're saying. I feel like so much of this problem is related to anxiety and panic. Taking a benzo before a trip with someone else can help a lot, but drugs can't be the answer to this problem long term


----------



## susie419 (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a portable toilet, cost me $12 online. It looks like a pail but has a real looking plastic seat and it's about the height of a toilet seat. I use a garbage pail liner, keep it on the back seat and carry a sheet so I can hide from onlookers. I have not had to use it yet but feel comfort knowing it's there. If the car is full, forget it...but generally I am with one person and just sit in the back. What a way to live...I know, but when you gotta go, you gotta go, not in 2 minutes, not in one but right then. It's such a drag living like this. Check out the portable toilet online. I got it in a sporting goods/camping store.


----------

